# connexion ( sagem fast 800 menara)



## omario88 (9 Février 2009)

salut tt le monde. je suis sous leopard cependant je viens d'installer mon modem menara adsl ( sagem fast 800) il se détecte enfin  ( après un parcours de combatant..).
cependant je sais pas comment faire pour me connecter...comment rentrer l'identifiant mot de passe...
help help !!


----------



## skoubilou (23 Janvier 2010)

voilà la solution frero,
clic sur la pomme, choisis prefrences systeme puis reseau (3eme ligne d'elements) clic sur configurer puis sur l'onglet PPPOE >> remplis les champs nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe puis appliquer, 

la suite tu la connais
j'étais bloqué comme toi et maintenant hamdoullah, je t'ecris depuis mon mac

youpie youpie youpyoup youpie


----------



## aradouani (30 Août 2011)

Bonjour

je cherche le driver du modem menara adsl sagem 800 pour mon système Mac os x ( version lion ) si c'est possible et merci beaucoup


----------

